# Home Made CNC plasma table...more details!



## xalky (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Guys! I made another video with more details about the Home Made CNC plasma table. It shows how it goes together and some of the things that I did to try and keep the cost down while still providing a good solid machine.


----------



## scoopydo (Nov 18, 2017)

Good video. Very informative. Thanks!

George


----------

